

Show HN: The Physical, Manufactured Party Game I Made In Only 12 Weeks - lesinski
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/deck-around-an-immature-bluffing-party-game/x/5482375

======
aleyan
This game is to Balderdash as Cards Against Humanity is to Apples to Apples.

There seems to be a trend of taking classic games and putting up dirty clones
of them on indiegogo. Not a bad thing, just an observation. I suppose they are
filling a niche that the original game manufacturer can't pursue because it
would damage their image to put out a game with naughty ideas.

PS. I would like to hear what actually went into making a physical
manufactured party game in only 12 weeks.

EDIT: ultramundane828 expressed the same sentiment as me slightly before me.
Having played cards Cards Against Humanity, it does innovate a little
grammatically over Apples to Apples by replacing adjective cards with Mad Lib
cards.

~~~
lesinski
OP here. Thanks for the analogy!

To answer your PS: 1) rapidly playtesting over email and remotely with folks
I'd never met 2) finding a supplier who could do the whole game quickly in the
US -- though I had to pay a premium for that and make some sacrifices 3)
having a plan and re-prioritizing it practically daily

(sorry for the delay here-- my darn noprocrast settings locked me out!)

------
paul_f
This sounds like Balderdash. [http://www.amazon.com/Mattel-B9176-Balderdash-
Game/dp/B00009...](http://www.amazon.com/Mattel-B9176-Balderdash-
Game/dp/B000096RBO)

~~~
iamben
It's exactly the same from reading through, except rather than obscure/old
words, it's using slang.

That said, I expect it's pretty fun to play - Balderdash is the only game we
constantly come back to, every Christmas, without fail.

Good luck to them!

~~~
ultramundane828
Balderdash is definitely great.

I'm thinking that this is to Balderdash as Cards Against Humanity is to Apples
To Apples. (At least from my understanding. I haven't played Cards Against
Humanity.)

------
stevekemp
So this is a combination of "Call my bluff[1]", using terms from the urban
dictionary?

Might be fun, but it seems like a game that has a low replay value to me.

1 -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_My_Bluff](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_My_Bluff)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Party games need have no replay value. You buy them, play them at the party,
shove them in a drawer.

~~~
mildtrepidation
This makes sense only if you only ever go to one party where games are played
or don't mind wasting $20-30 every time you want to play a game at a party...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Don't be silly. I go to parties with about the same crew most of the time, so
replay value is not too desirable. And $20 is too much for a party game? How
much does the food/drink cost? $30 is trivial, yes I do spend that on every
party thank you.

~~~
kaoD
> I go to parties with about the same crew most of the time, so replay value
> is not too desirable

I'd say then it's _even more_ desirable.

I lost count on how many parties I've played Munchkin.

------
JeremyMorgan
Very cool. Was expecting the jump to conclusions mat, but this looks fun.

I have noticed that going old school like this at parties is way fun. Apples
to Apples is pretty awesome at a party, I'm gonna give this game a shot.

------
psuter
Congratulations! It's Fictionary for slang, as far as I can tell? I would be
worried about the size of the dictionary and replayability. A real dictionary
never runs out of obscure words.

~~~
sokoloff
It's the curation that adds the value. Random words from a dictionary,
uncurated, is not nearly as much fun.

~~~
lesinski
Bingo!

